# anyone around the LA Area



## WestCoast Customs510 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey is there anyone from the LA Area I just got a 510 4dr and I wana meet some nissan people from the LA Area....


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

WestCoast Customs510 said:


> Hey is there anyone from the LA Area I just got a 510 4dr and I wana meet some nissan people from the LA Area....



im about 40 min from L.A. heres my car


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Southeast L.A. checking in......there's only a couple of peoplez from the L.A. on here from what I've seen...welcome to the board! :cheers:


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Although I have no more Nissan, I'm still from around the LA area. Also, don't see many dimers around here on these forums. Good to see one, from around the area nonetheless


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

What up dude! I'm from OC, I have an NX, my dad has a 2 door 510. We're looking to swap in a CA18 into the 510 sometime, but first we've got lotsa other stuff to do to it. What are you doing with yours?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

scrubnick said:


> What up dude! I'm from OC, I have an NX, my dad has a 2 door 510. We're looking to swap in a CA18 into the 510 sometime, but first we've got lotsa other stuff to do to it. What are you doing with yours?


 Yeah. I live out in OC, and drive a 97 B14. We should set up a get-together sometime.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I have a 210 check it out in the classic datsun section.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> Yeah. I live out in OC, and drive a 97 B14. We should set up a get-together sometime.


Sam, did you forget about nick bro? He was at Eshei's going away party, you remember, right? You two have met other times as well iirc.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

What's up, san fernando valley person checking in. What do they call us now, vals or something? Anyway, glad to know there are more people around here that live in the city of smog and traffic.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

OC in da hizhouse Westminster representin' yo


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

909 in da house


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

dead in the middle of LA here. ive had my fair share of 510's. two wagons to be exact. now im a riding my b13 se-r.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

vodKA said:


> Sam, did you forget about nick bro? He was at Eshei's going away party, you remember, right? You two have met other times as well iirc.


Yo...Boris...I haven't forgotten about Nick. I know who he is. We went to Target looking for charcoal. hahahaha


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

bugnlv said:


> 909 in da house


 Wait...no...you're no longer 909, you're 951 now.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

909 - Diamond Bar - 200SX SE with a HS CAI P


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

aimlesspee said:


> 909 - Diamond Bar - 200SX SE with a HS CAI P


 Thats more than BugnLV


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> Thats more than BugnLV


Not if you count a sanded b13 valvecover as a mod :fluffy:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

vodKA said:


> Not if you count a sanded b13 valvecover as a mod :fluffy:


That's cosmetic...not performance  

Terry is a closet Ricer.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm from the northridge area. Even though I aint got a nissan anymore i'm still a nissan lover at heart.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> Wait...no...you're no longer 909, you're 951 now.


Biatch i live in the 909 i cant help it my cell phone is 951 Get yoru FACTS Right!!!!!!.... 
ps COUGH.... adv timing.. ooo and id have my hs cai if swauto didnt take 6 weeks to tell me its still on back order..


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

vodKA said:


> Not if you count a sanded b13 valvecover as a mod :fluffy:


At least i took the effort to sand and PAINT it.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't recall them having the charcoal, either, I might add.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

What up guys i like in lake elsinore ca 15 away from riverside and i was wondering if thers any guys that would be to find a place were we just hang out at i have a 98 nissan 200sx with CAI and catback hit me up im from the 951


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Sup homie i'm from the 909 big bad ass Diamond Bar mafia boyz i have a 98 200SX SE with a HS CAI too! If you wanna race or go eat a burger let me know


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

aimlesspee said:


> Sup homie i'm from the 909 big bad ass Diamond Bar mafia boyz i have a 98 200SX SE with a HS CAI too! If you wanna race or go eat a burger let me know


rialto 909 but.. cell phone is 951... go figure  adv timing and cone filter is me


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

scrubnick said:


> I don't recall them having the charcoal, either, I might add.


 Bwahaha...Target doesn't sell charcoal? Go Figure!

We ought to have another mini-meet


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

bugnly Hit me up! lets meet up this weekend or something and for a ride and get some more guys


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

xNISMOB14x said:


> bugnly Hit me up! lets meet up this weekend or something and for a ride and get some more guys


dunno whats going on but ill find out


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

xNISMOB14x said:


> bugnly Hit me up! lets meet up this weekend or something and for a ride and get some more guys


You bastard what about the rest of us, racist!


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Well lets think of a place and we could all head down ther... after 6pm i get off work at 5pm...


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

xNISMOB14x said:


> Well lets think of a place and we could all head down ther... after 6pm i get off work at 5pm...


where do we have to go around here..... not much here ... but ortega canyon road could be a fun drive. im up for a cruise! and ther are some good roads just south of temecula off i-15


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

The ortagas?! Dude those things are my back back yard lol i love driving up ther im down for it who else is down for a roll up the ortagas?


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

951 up in here


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

xNISMOB14x said:


> The ortagas?! Dude those things are my back back yard lol i love driving up ther im down for it who else is down for a roll up the ortagas?



wasup nismo it's jesse the ortegas are in my front yard  ha ha :cheers:


----------

